# Do you have a crush?



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

I realize it is extremely rare of me to directly approach the men I have a crush on. So I have had many crushes in my life. I'm working on this. :dry:

*So I was wondering does anyone here still have crushes on people or do you go for what you want once given the opportunity?

Who do you have a crush on?*
roud:


----------



## mitchi_crash476 (Oct 5, 2012)

I currently have a crush on a guy from my work. Who's currently out of the country for the next six months. :frustrating:


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I still have a raging crush on my fiancé.


----------



## BradyNotTachy (Oct 24, 2012)

I used to have crushes as a teenager and I never knowingly let on to any of them. However once a friend informed a crush of mine of it and when she asked me about it I denied it. She never talked to me again and I still feel wretched for that because she ended up taking a bad turn for the worst in life which to my knowledge never recovered from and I can't help but think perhaps if I had been there and given her a positive influence she might not have gone down that road. I feel responsible even though I know I'm not, but feelings are as they are and the past is the past. Anyway, I don't have any particular crushes now but if I did I'd hope to be a bit more wise about it than when I was a teenager.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I constantly have crushes, I never tell them though (except that one time). Usually a few months and I'm over them and the i move onto the next crush. They come and go.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm always having crushes on people in my circle of acquaintances. I don't always let on that I have a crush, though, because the times that I _have _revealed how I feel have gone very very badly :sad: My crushes range from tiny ("gosh, this guy is super cute and seems nice") to full on madly-in-love ("I wish you would somehow be able to read my mind and know how I feel about you"). The small ones don't last long, and the serious ones take a long time to get over.


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

There's a number of people that I know that I'd like to sleep with and either haven't gotten around to it yet or don't want to deal with the inevitable drama backlash.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I haven't had a crush on anyone in a long time now, I don't think x__x and I'm not allowed one now anyway XD


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes. One has been going on for a very long time and one is new, but both are pretty impossible situations. I feel despondent.


----------



## DB Cooper (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a VERY serious crush on my SO.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

I have had crushes along the way. Sometimes they have developed into good things, sometimes not. Looking back, I think I have more regrets over NOT acting on some of them then I have over the ones I did act upon.


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

have a crush on a girl ive known my whole life, next time I see her im telling her.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

After a first date yesterday I can now say I have a crush. I'm going to play it cool. :kitteh:


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

I develop crushes all the time. 

I get too afraid to tell them though, so it never goes any further. 

Not too bad though. Most crushes pass after about a month. (Though some last alot longer... (One girl in particular resparks my crush on her everytime I see her. I really don't want to put her on a pedestal, but I feel like there could be something very special about her... <3))

(For now I'll refer to her as Sony Girl. Because that's how she described herself as a gamer when we first had a conversation. (Though she has played more games than just Sony ones.))


----------



## PlusX (Oct 24, 2012)

I very rarely get crushes. But when I do they're pretty serious, and I almost always tell the person about my crush on them. I'm pretty expressive, so I have a hard time not telling other people how I feel about them, haha.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a HUUUUGE crush on my INTP boyfriend :kitteh:


And a little one on this ESTJ in one of my classes. Mostly because he's cute, and I know things would never work out with him. I have no intention of acting upon it. It's one of those "just for fun" crushes. I think I'd get bored of him if i did. So I'll just stick with my INTP.

I get crushes all the time, but rarely act on them. IMO, a crush is simply appreciating a person more than you do most people. This does not substitute actual feelings for someone. Now, whenever I have actual FEELINGS for someone, I usually will tell that person.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay, uh, I'm a bit out of the loop. Maybe it's some mild form of sociopaty, maybe it's the language barrier. But what exactly is a "crush"? What's the difference between a crush, being simply interested in someone or even being in love? Is it being in love but not telling someone?


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Where I work even the _slightest inclination_ that can be interpretted wrong can lead to very severe consequences...so if I did/_do_ crush on someone, it has to be buried and supressed...such is world we (ok... I ) live in....


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope, not currently and thank god I don't. They are so emotionally exhausting and I don't want my emotions to get all screwy again.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

*has crush*

I've tried to go for it, but obstacles always seem to manifest.

If he and I have a chance, it'll happen.

He's a friend of mine.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Your avatar just gave me one more reason to have insomnia.
> 
> Can't sleep. Clowns might eat me. :angry:
> 
> Where's Nathan Fillion? :laughing:


This makes me sadistically joyous. xD

My favourite phobia is coulrophobia, not to dismiss the realness of the phobia from those with the affliction, however I do find it exceptionally funny.

Plus I'm a sucker for a man in a hair suit.


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

I get crushes on straight girls all the time.
It's pretty sad ;D
But they're mostly crushes on the "idea" of the person, not who they actually might be


----------



## twentieslobotomy5 (Oct 21, 2012)

After my Big Breakup I've been hanging out with this very pretty girl pretty much every day. We're really good friends, and I don't really have romantic feelings for her, but I very much enjoy her company, and I find her very attractive. So, yeah, I guess you could say I have a crush.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I have no crush at the moment. I have little need for one, thankfully.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a bit of a crush on this girl in one of my classes. She seems like kind of a tomboy and has the most heart-stopping dimples :shocked:

@Black_Cow Aw... I wish I had more advice for you on this one. Maybe give it some time and see where the friendship goes? Perhaps if you become closer you will have a better sense for what to do next. Thinking she likes you too is a good sign.



> I don't know if I should distance myself from her or should I continue being charmed by her.


When I first read this I thought "charmed" was "alarmed," which is a very accurate word for how having a crush makes me feel.


----------



## Tomorrow (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a huuuuge crush on one of my isfj friends, but while I was traveling he got together with his ex...so now I´m not over it but waiting it out or something. ..thy have such a weird relationship anyways. But we are still friends and I keep my feelings bottled up instead so nobody knows. 
Not great but what to do feelings are feelings can´t seam to get rid of them..


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep, and I don't know his name, what he sounds like, or seen him more than a few times. I saw him one day and there was an instant attraction. The way he wore his clothes was like the way someone nerdy who didn't ever put much thought into appearance would think looked professional. His whole presence is extremely endearing. I've also never seen him without headphones on and he always seems lost in his thoughts. I think he might work around where I do. Unfortunately, everywhere here is an office job so running into each other isn't easy. I saw him 2 or three times over a couple weeks. Then nothing. 

However, this past Monday I was at the bus station. I didn't realize the busses were on a holiday schedule, so I waited about 45 minutes just for mine to arrive. The entire time I was just standing there as they came, one at a time. The 7 arrived and I saw a friend I hadn't seen in a while. We just said hi and talked for a second before she went to board the bus. I put my music back on and looked up to see her off. That's when I noticed him in line. At that exact moment, the singer I was listening to sang, "And then I met you, and the world opened up in front of me." It was just this stupid moment where everything came together to make me smile ridiculously.

Will I ever talk to him? Probably not. But I was spending so much time thinking that I'd never like anyone the way I liked the person I was seeing, and then here he comes with his presence alone filling me with hope. It's something I haven't felt in a long time and it's just really, really nice.


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

Yes, on this gorgeous, and insane girl who is nothing but trouble. Who I think has a thing for me. Due to my pitifully jello-like backbone I did not make a move on. I rationalized it by saying we see too much of each other, and it would create problems.


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

don't mean to butt in, but sounds like you have the same problem as me, as far as you know, he might the the least intelligent closed minded dimwit you've ever met ;D
it's not that healthy to get that hung up on someone you don't actually know
really cute and endearing though (;


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Ahahahaha. I get stupid crushes all the time, but being that, I never tell anybody or act upon them.

I guess my last/current-ish crush (one that is appropriate to talk about at least >.>) was on one of my neighbors and we've never even talked properly v.v I feel lame.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, major crush on this ESTP hunk. 










Of course he probably isn't attracted to me anyways. He probably friend-zoned me a long time ago.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

JoanCrawford said:


> Of course he probably isn't attracted to me anyways.


Isn't that the same lie we all tell ourselves so we don't try?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> Isn't that the same lie we all tell ourselves so we don't try?


Probably, I just... don't know. I don't quite feel that connection that he truly likes me in that way. Plus, who knows. If I ask him out on a date of some sort he may turn me down, and then I would become the laughing stock of my workplace. D: (And my biggest fear is of awkward situations.) Lol, I feel like some pseudo-schoolgirl telling you about this.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

JoanCrawford said:


> Probably, I just... don't know. I don't quite feel that connection that he truly likes me in that way. Plus, who knows. If I ask him out on a date of some sort he may turn me down, and then I would become the laughing stock of my workplace. D: (And my biggest fear is of awkward situations.) Lol, I feel like some pseudo-schoolgirl telling you about this.


And here would be where I give an inspiring speech to rev you up but mentioning the workplace makes this situation a bit more delicate. I understand people becoming attracted to workmates seeing each other so often but if things get sour you have to see the person that makes you sour often still unless you get another job. Its a messy situation, the other situation being he makes work FUN FUN FUN.





I dont crush often, I can see girls and go yeah she's good looking but it won't extend any further than that. I usually like one person at a time and in between im just dreaming what it'd be like to be with someone and when there is someone they're the person I dream about being with snuggling with.


----------



## MicrobeJug (Nov 11, 2012)

The last time I had a crush it was on a vegan that I clicked on non-culinary levels with... when she said no I went straight to Five Guys (that sounds awful if you don't know what Five Guys is).

I've never had a crush work out, but it has provided for some excellent schadenfreude. Haven't had a crush in a while, though, perhaps because I've found more love when I haven't had a crush? Positive reinforcement?


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> Probably, I just... don't know. I don't quite feel that connection that he truly likes me in that way. Plus, who knows. If I ask him out on a date of some sort he may turn me down, and then I would become the laughing stock of my workplace. D: (And my biggest fear is of awkward situations.) Lol, I feel like some pseudo-schoolgirl telling you about this.


Heh. This is so me! XD

I'm always crushing on people at work, and come up with excuses like these.
(Sometimes I wonder if I just have them because I'm bored, or just enjoy the fantasy too much... -_-)


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

At what point does a crush become something more?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Einstein said:


> At what point does a crush become something more?


Helps when they know you exist, after that flirting, dating, spending time getting to know each other with mutual interest. Once you know who they are, not your idealised vision of them, and vice versa, and there's still interest that's when I say it's more than a crush.


----------



## Your Martyr (Nov 17, 2012)

I currently have a crush on a fellow classmate in my speech class. I'm not sure whether or not my feelings are returned, but all the signs are pointed towards yes. I'm crossing my fingers! ^_^


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Far beyond that.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

No.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh I do like someone and he knows it. :blushed: That's classified information though...


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

Nope. I haven't had a crush on someone since I was in the first grade and used to pick flowers on the way to school and leave them on the desk of a girl named Summer.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Strangely, I have no feelings toward anyone at the moment.


----------



## UnderGroundKingz (Sep 3, 2012)

Sadly, No. I usually don't. I've always been slow to become enamored with someone, and it has gotten worse with time...


----------



## Your Martyr (Nov 17, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> No.


Is it odd that I laughed at the blandness of this answer? It just caught me off-guard and I wasn't expecting anyone is just say a plain ol' "No". xD


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh God, yes I do. I met this guy in September, and... woah. He was just a cool guy at first. Now he's way more than that. Just looking at him fills me with all these intense feelings...


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I always have crushes. They don't even have to exist, really.


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

No and I think I'm asexual, at least deep down I am. But I have little half-crushes or whatever and can get slightly attracted to many people at a time and can flirt but it's never serious or means anything. It only means a lot when I have been friends with someone for quite a time and really care about them and they care about me..then it's not a crush, but something really important.


----------



## Meagan (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, a guy I used to work with. Started out very small, became a deeper and deeper crush. I kind of think he may have felt the same (or still does?). For the past several months I have not spoken to him (to my knowledge but there is one instance where I think he may have called my work) and am still kicking myself in the but. When we were working together I always froze up and could not for the life of me spit out coherent thoughts (it was really annoying). Anyway, I am one of those people who over think everything, and for some reason I keep thinking he is the type that could get me out of my head so that I can just enjoy the moment, but at the same time I don't think I can give him what he is looking for, and I feel that it would be selfish of me to expect a relationship, so I have resigned to torture myself. It is terrible! But the crush is still there and it will probably remain for a very long time. I am not the type to get into and out of crushes quickly (in fact I usually stay in them until I see someone who I perceive as better--which is extremely difficult as my standards for crushes are extremely high).


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I have one on a girl from school and one on a girl from work. I am never going to approach either of them. :happy:


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

pageofadiary said:


> I realize it is extremely rare of me to directly approach the men I have a crush on. So I have had many crushes in my life. I'm working on this. :dry:
> 
> *So I was wondering does anyone here still have crushes on people or do you go for what you want once given the opportunity?
> 
> ...


yes, I do right now and it makes me feel bad sometimes knowing she just recently started dating someone. Im still her friend but I keep my distance


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

Whoa.:shocked:

I didn't know this thread lasted that long :crazy:


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a humongous crush on someone right now, it's insane. He knows I have a crush on him and enables my stalkerish tendencies. :tongue:


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't had a crush since I was 13 years old and it wasn't even all that real, really. I feel so picky. XD It will happen one day.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, I have a huuuuuuge crush haha.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Sadly I do. But I'm trying to get over it seeing as I'm probably not his type and after a few short months I'm going to college. There's no point. Haha.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh what I have is a lot more than just a crush 
Let's see where this ride takes me


----------



## Colt45ws (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes. Nothing can be done with it, though, so I will just have to get over it.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, im sure i speak on behalf of the people on here, but i have a crush on a fictional character.


----------



## xxdanniixx (Apr 1, 2013)

Currently no one, which I like, having a crush on someone is too tiring lol


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

No. I'll get mini ones here and there, however, even with some that were rather significant, they generally drop out of mind fast these days once the person goes out of sight.


----------



## Kyo (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, and it's a bit frustrating. XD


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh yeah and the feeling is mutual. He is smoking hot and to boot a really really down to earth guy.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't know if you'd call it a crush because it's almost exclusively a physical attraction. In the few times I've interacted with this girl, I have a general basis idea of the kind of stuff she's into.

But, to put it bluntly, I'm convinced I've discovered the most goregous creature walking the face of the earth. I thought I saw her in the hallway a couple of weeks ago and it was like one of those running head first into a locker type deals where your attention is completely diverted. She takes my breath away.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

No, the human race is too low quality to get crushes that often.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

It's not just a crush. I'm in love.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

The orange soda?


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Every person I have liked who I told..yeah..always ended terribly. Therefore I choose to close myself off from everyone. Why. Even. Bother.


----------



## Murky Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

I currently have a rather serious crush on this guy I meet on another forum. Turns out it's a mutual crush, but he's not willing to try a long distance relationship. I'm kind of hoping he'll change his mind at some point, but I'm not holding my breath for it.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

I have many crushes, but few who have my deepest admiration. There are many opportunities I have passed by because I couldn't approach them as I usually need confirmation of their interest. If I am given the right setting though, I don't have much of a problem. I'm currently in the process of getting a first potential girlfriend, so I guess you could say i'm pretty psyched.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

On a serious note, there is a girl who's always at the bar on friday night who I really want to have carnal relations with.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

To me, a crush is someone up until the moment we speak...then it becomes a rational situation.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I do and it pisses me off.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes. On comedic British actress Olivia Colman.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

With a guy 10,000 miles away from where I am. We're in an online open relationship now.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Developing innocently mild to take-me-now "crushes" have been a problem since I was in middle school. I'm almost used to them now.
Yes I have (a) crush(es).
No one will ever know...

Donald Glover, I love you.


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

I have infatuations with cute guys that I'll never get as close to as I would like. Oddly enough, I recently had two dreams about two unattainable yet extremely interesting persons in the past, and in the present. Huh.


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think I'm LONG past the point of crush but I'm head over heels for a friend of mine.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

In a relationship, I've got no business having crushes. But I did have a crush on my guy for several months before he initiated (finally!)


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I wonder if anyone on this site has a crush on me...


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Mr. Cactus! :blushed:
I think he knows about it by now!


----------



## PrimroseMind (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally I'm able to enjoy a time of internal peace in my life.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

My crushes only last as long as the next good-looking woman comes in. True story. 

Otherwise I have a raging crush for one of my friends... it's pretty brutal, any more worse and it'd probably be a "secret obsession"

Oh what am I saying, I once had sex and thought of her to help me get off

IT IS A PROBLEM


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Oh what am I saying, I once had sex and thought of her to help me get off
> 
> IT IS A PROBLEM


I found my mind wandering during sex with someone recently and I was thinking of this person I really like. So I closed my eyes and imagined I was being kissed by him. 
I'm counting that as pretty awesome sex.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

bombsaway said:


> Hopelessly crushing on a guy in one of my classes. We don't speak that much but looking at and thinking about him passes the time in the longer lectures.


I did this too! With the girl from my humanities class of course, whom I've mentioned a number of times on here.

I also decided to sit next to her about halfway through the semester. Needless to say the second half of the semester was so much more enjoyable. To quote the guy in your avatar in one of their lesser known songs: "she smells so nice". :blushed:


----------



## Adrian Acclaim Cooper (Aug 16, 2011)

TLR the whole thing but do celebs count?


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Never had a crush in my life.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Even at 48 I still get crushes. But I always tell them. I can think of nothing more pathetic than not at least TRYING to communicate with your person of interest. The outcomes are in both directions of course. I've had crushes say YES and the next few months were usually the best times of my life. I've also had them say no and then I could let go and move on to the next crush. If you keep dreaming without acting, it's actually destructive. It kills your time.


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

I used to crush a lot and quite easily, being so vulnerable to appearances I found attractive. Unfortunately I still have infatuations now and then. I bury the feelings though, so they'll never know. And eventually, we stop talking to each other. I've learned to be able to control such infatuations for people, and I think it's rather just my fascination with people that carries me away at times.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

I have a crush, but I don't know that she reciprocates my feelings.

Despite the progressive approach to gender roles, men are still expected to initiate, and this is fine with me. 

But I have initiated. 

I've made numerous attempts to chat over Facebook and although she's replied each time, she's never instigated, and when she has replied, it's more to answer my question/response rather than to initiate anything back on her own that would indicate reciprocal interest.

Furthermore, we have been to gatherings where we were the only two single people and she kept her distance. Not in a snob like manner, but more in a I have other things that I'd wish to do kind of way. Which is fair enough.

I'd think that if you liked someone even if you were shy or expect the guy to instigate or whatever, that once he does, that should open the door for you to become more comfortable and engage on your own, rather than just reacting to prompts.

So yeah, kind of left with a crush, but not one worth pursuing any further for reasons stated above. Ah well.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Einstein said:


> I wonder if anyone on this site has a crush on me...


I used to have a crush on you, pea-brain! :blushed:

But now I see you like a little brother, my squishy friend. :happy:


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

yes, and apparently it wasn't only me


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope 

And by golly does it feel good ;D


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

KookyTookie said:


> I used to have a crush on you, pea-brain! :blushed:
> 
> But now I see you like a little brother, my squishy friend. :happy:


Haha I know. That feels like such a long time ago now. *Love*


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l have a crush on Dr.Cox from Scrubs but not the actor himself. Just Dr.Cox.

where can l find someone like this ;_;


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

series0, you do have a valid point. I wasted plenty of time, and plenty of wonderful opportunities in high school because I was one shy ENTP. I'm still a little timid when it comes to women; except, now, I'm not in an environment where I can have crushes and meet plenty of new people. University I was with somebody and was really focused on my studies and my work to actually care.

Introverts take heed; social anxiety paralyses us all. We both can have satisfying social and love lives. That said; there is this one cute girl I sometimes talk to when I'm walking through the mall. We broke the ice when I need to grab a sweater because of that schizophrenic Canadian weather. Not really a crush, but ... just someone I know, cute, adorable.

Celeb crushes, when I was a teenager: Gillian Anderson as agent Scully. Damn, she's hot.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes, a wonderful mutual one.
We'll see what happens :crazy:


----------



## octaviawhooves (May 25, 2013)

at this point: having a crush on 1 unkown (for sure an "I"), 1 infj, and 1 intj

all of them very different from one another


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah. he's some sort of xxFx and So/Sx. probably some order of 2w3/9w1/7w6


----------



## Flaming Rain (May 2, 2013)

My crush on this one ISFJ/P was fucking torture. Like someone help me, please. It lasted 6 months. Starting in November. She was the first girl I ever liked and the first person I showed any sort of discretion towards. My Fe just blew up like crazy during this time period. When I was around her, it was like my ADHD jumped into overdrive. I would spazz out and not form words or even thinking. I would compliment her, the way INTPs compliment people, which is awkward. When people would pick on her, I was all "NOPE. NOPE. NOPE. FUCK NO." It was automatic and it was stupid. I even bought her anonymous flower, out of my own chore money, for Valentine's Day. I don't buy anyone anything almost ever. It was the first time I did anything nice for anyone on Valentine's Day. I would sit on my bed being all gushy and stupid for her. And if you even mention her name, my heart would stop and I would die. I hated myself so much for liking her. This supposed straight girl. To be honest, this kid sends so many mixed messages, I don't know what she is. Somedays, she reciprocates. Somedays, we're friends. Somedays, we're enemies. Like please decide! I'm dying here. My friends think that my feelings for her are adorable. Like these kids get a kick out of this. They actually taught me how to be "human"? I don't know. Long story short, evil whispers to a pushover, Facebook exists, evil whispers manifest themselves, I have feelings and I force myself to get over her. At least, I feel like I did. Somedays, I feel like having her adopted babies and others I feel like just bllllllluuuuhhhh... I can't put it into words. I've thought of telling her how I feel/felt about her, but then I think "Nah. Not the time." I've settled to dropping hints, but not obvious hints. Like a puzzle game. The flowers were my first move. To be honest, I haven't gotten the guts.


----------

